

“Celebrating CSS” – Jeremy Keith on why some common criticisms are misdirected - acdha
https://adactio.com/journal/7653

======
thedudemabry
I'm not sure I entirely understand his argument. He seems to be arguing that:
1) Javascript is too complicated for non-web-developers who want to develop a
website. 2) That complexity means that CSS is great as-is, not that the
complexity needs to be examined. 3) OOCSS, SMACSS, and BEM are advantages of
CSS's rules, not bandaids to patch them. 4) CSS rules as "hints" are an
advantage, not an excuse for a lack of robustness.

